# randomly running in cage



## patches2593 (Oct 18, 2011)

sometimes wen my rabbits in his cage hell randomly run rlly rlly fast in a few circles and eat some hay and then repeat his running a couple of times. wat is this?? i dont think anything was scareing him so...


----------



## OneTwoThree (Oct 18, 2011)

Is he in his cage a lot? He's probably just trying to exercise/is bored.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 19, 2011)

Rabbits like doing a 'bunny 500' and hops ('binkies') to keep their muscles exercised, their instincts sharp and to just play. 

They can hurt themselves doing them in a cage though. Can you figure out when he likes to do this and let him out? Do you have carpets (if indoors) or an enclosed yard (if outdoors) they can run in? 

If not would be good to buy or scrounge a 'runner' or hallway carpet so they have a bit of a track or pen off an area of the yard. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 19, 2011)

Ripley (hence his name) LOVES to tear around his cage sooo fast just like that. He's just happy when he does that. Its normal. And younger rabbits seem to really do that alot!


----------



## patches2593 (Oct 19, 2011)

thxs guys. his cage has carpet and he just does it randomly sometimes once a week or 6 times a week. i do let him run around. i let him run around my room whenever i cleanhis cage and more


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree that he is probably happy. He may need a little more exercise as he is feeling frisky, and just needs to run.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Oct 20, 2011)

Harmless bunny play. May be my biased opinion, but do you NEED a cage?? Since building my own open top pens I have seen such improvement in the behaviour of my bunnies. Now, my bunny has the closet decked out as a "cage" but it's open while Im here so she has free roam of the room. I find it oppressive to cage these lovely animals. 
Your bunny is just having spurts of "happy". If he had more time out to play you would see him doing this outside his cage


----------

